# Latest news on LARGE HADRON COLLIDER?



## RJM Corbet (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry, I'm asking, not telling?


----------



## Nik (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.physorg.com/physics-news/
&
http://www.science20.com/
or, for lighter reading...
http://www.livescience.com/


----------



## RJM Corbet (Jul 10, 2011)

*Thanks Nik. I  really like the 'images' section on that 'livescience' link. Bookmarked it. I found this stuff and highlighted the bits that seem almost understandable *...


LHC 2011 - latest news

*Week 27:* Machine coordinators: Mike Lamont, Eva Barbara Holzer (Saturday and Sunday)

*Goals of the week 27: Recovery from Technical Stop*

*Planning for Sunday 10th July:*

*Verification tests:*
*TCDQ and TCSG relative position --> done.
beam presence flag intensity limit*
Beam Dump (inject and dump mode)
Asynchronous dump 450 GeV B2 (pilot or 1-2 nominal bunches)

*Pilot* + 2 nominal bunches (*ATLAS needs the pilot on pilot collisions --> no overinjection)*
loss maps at injection
*1 hour in stable beams*
*loss maps at 3.5 TeV
48 bunches per beam*
 new fill pattern forsatellite on main collisions in *ALICE: pilot over-injected*, 250ns SPS gaps
MKI pulse length might need increasing
*keep in stable beams for 3-4 hours (check with experiments)*

*Default is to continue with the satellite collision scheme (unless requested otherwise by ALICE):*
50ns_264b_249_0_240_36bpi8inj (1 fill)
50ns_840b_807_0_816_108bpi12inj (1 fill)
50ns_1380b_1331_0_1320_144bpi12inj.txt (luminosity production)
LHC coordination vistar


----------



## chrispenycate (Jul 11, 2011)

Had this been up a little earlier I'd have asked the security guy whether anyone I knew was in, and available (I take the tram from just in front of the big wooden golfball) but now it'll have to wait. There probably wouldn't have been, anyway, as it was Sunday, and nothing drastically important going on.


----------



## RJM Corbet (Jul 11, 2011)

chrispenycate said:


> Had this been up a little earlier I'd have asked the security guy whether anyone I knew was in, and available (I take the tram from just in front of the big wooden golfball) but now it'll have to wait. There probably wouldn't have been, anyway, as it was Sunday, and nothing drastically important going on.



All that, and cowbells too? Some people get all the luck. You've mentioned the trams before, there can't be many cities that still use them? I remember the _ferniculas_ and that wonderful European smell of coffee and hot rolls in the morning. But I was only 12yrs old then, when I went to Switzerland. My folks lived in _Vevy_ for a while and my brother and I went to school there for a year. 1968, I think. I'm sure its changed since then. _Lac Leman._

Francais Swisse: _Merci bien._

Seriously Crispen, keep us posted? Seems it's presently recovering from a short technical shut-down. Not may people have a contact who knows people inside there. Thank you ...


----------



## chrispenycate (Jul 11, 2011)

Vevey (know it well, Nestlé country, and just next to the Montreux Jazz festival) and "Suisse". '68? Did Eugine Chaplin go to school there, then?

The tram only reached CERN a month ago; before that it was a 56 bus. They're enlarging the tram network all the time; when your principal source of energy is hydroelectric, trolleybusses and trams make serious economic sense.

I'm a bit between contacts at present, but I will work on the son outlaw (they haven't formalised the partnership, but a child is expected this summer) of the ex studio secretary… and this time I'll try and increase my social contacts, so that when someone goes home with his tour of duty finished I don't find myself devoid of telephone numbers.


----------



## RJM Corbet (Jul 11, 2011)

I do remember _Chateau d'aix_, where Charlie Chaplin lived. I actually skied there, and twisted my knee badly, as a kid. I was showing off at Chateau 'aix and couldn't ski for weeks after, so my brother got much better at skiing than I was. We spent Christmas in a chalet in the snow; I don't remember where that was: but Chateau d'aix, I think. I was only 12, but some memories of Switzerland are quite clear: the _canton_ crests, and the ice on the rocks on the St Bernard's pass, when we visited the monastery there -- the _smell_ of ice ... the sort of things a kid remembers


----------

